# Wheelchair loan & Insurance



## KatieC (Aug 31, 2007)

My husband and I live in the UK, but are hoping to buy a property in Spain.

We are taking my parents to Spain, Calahonda on the Costa del Sol, for them to have a look around and enjoy some sunshine.

The problem is that we need two wheelchairs. I have found a site that says they will loan us the chairs free of charge, but they have not replied to my email.

Does anyone know of a place who will loan them to us?

My other problem is finding insurance for my parents, as they have high blood pressure and my mother has had a previous TIA. We are astounded at the quotes we have been given for them. 

Does anyone know of a reputable insurance company whose rates are not sky high?

I would be so grateful of any help please.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

We'd like to welcome you to the Spanish branch of the expat forum, KatieC. You should find lots of information here.

You might want to ask about how easy it is to get around with wheelchairs, too. Some places are not wheelchair accessible.


----------

